# ماهي اسعار اجهزة التوتال ستيشن لجميع الماركات؟؟



## خالد بدري (1 يونيو 2007)

*لاخوة المهندسين في مصر ,, اسفسار*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
للاخوة المهندسين في مصر انا عاوز اشتري جهاز توتال ستيشن عاوز حد يقولي اختار اية من الانواع واسعارة في حدود كام واشترية منين ,, جزاكم الله خيرا




اخوانى للمزيد عن كيفيه اختيار محطة للشراء رجاء تحميل هذا الملف
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t102488.html
مشرف القسم عمروعلى3​


----------



## ابو ارجوان (2 يونيو 2007)

انا انصحك بجهاز توتل اشتيشن سوكيا610k انا جيت من السعودية واشتريته من مصر قبل ثلاث اشهر وسعره معقول 
اربعة وثلاثون الف جنيهوعنوانه المهندسين شارع السودان.
وشغال معايا زي الفل .
اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## د.تخطيط (2 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر أخي العزيز


----------



## محمود عوض (5 يونيو 2007)

شركة سوكيا ممتازة لو عايز جهاز اتصل بوكيل الشركة


----------



## خالد بدري (7 يونيو 2007)

مشكروين يا جماعة بس انا سمعت ان فية اجهزة صيني تبدأ بـ15000 ؟؟؟ دي اية نظامها لو حد يعرف عنها حاجة لان بصراحة فرق السعر كبير


----------



## abdo_designer (7 يونيو 2007)

فى جهاز صينى نوعه استور انصحك ما تشتروش لان السوفت وير بتاعه معقد وبياخد وقت طويل علشان يعمل عملية


----------



## ابو هيما (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*ابحث عن جهاز توتل ستيشن للبيع*

ابحث عن جهاز توتل ستيشن للبيع:33: للاخوه من يستطيع المساعده يتصل بى XXXXXXX

الرجاء عدم وضع وسائل الأتصال في المشاركات
المشرف العام


----------



## ابو ارجوان (5 أكتوبر 2007)

انا عندي جهاز سوكيا 610k اشتغلت عليه مرات قليلة اشتريته جديد ب 34000 جنية مصري ممكن لو جبلي سعر كويس ابيعة ......


----------



## مهندس دعم فني (21 يناير 2008)

اريد شراء جهاز مستعمل


----------



## عماد عبد اللطيف (28 يناير 2008)

أنا انصحك بجهاز توتال استيشن توبكون من احسن الأجهزة الموجودة فى مصر من شركة القاهرة للأعمال الهندسية و الفنية


----------



## عماد عبد اللطيف (10 فبراير 2008)

يوجد فى شركة القاهرة للأعمال الهندسية و الفنية أحدث الأجهزة فى (total station) توبكون يابانى


----------



## المساح (10 فبراير 2008)

لدينا جهاز توتال استيشن Leica 407 مستعمل ب8000 دولار


----------



## OUTIPRO (10 مارس 2008)

Leica Tcrm1203 Price 9000euro


----------



## مؤمن عوض (30 مارس 2008)

جهاز بنتكس 325 السعر 20000 جنيه مصري


----------



## محمد سند البنداري (3 أبريل 2008)

*جمعية المساحة المصرية*

تنويه هام للعضو الكريم
يحظر وضع اعلانات تجارية بالمشاركات
مشرف القسم عمروعلى3​


----------



## a178r (19 أبريل 2008)

*شراء جهاز ميزان قامة*

الى الأخوة الأعزاء أعضاء المنتدى
اريد شراء جهاز ميزان قامة أو تيودليت جديد او مستعمل شرط السعر المناسب
او اذا كان احد يعرف اماكن لبيع الأجهزة المساحية له جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس دعم فني (19 أبريل 2008)

شركة القاهرة للاعمال الهندسية والفنية وكيل شركة توبكون اليابانية والشركة لها فروع ف القاهرة والاسكندرية واسيوط


----------



## عماد عبد اللطيف (30 أبريل 2008)

شركة القاهرة للاعمال الهندسية والفنية وكيل شركة توبكون اليابانية والشركة لها فروع ف القاهرة والاسكندرية واسيوط


----------



## باسم مرزوق (30 أبريل 2008)

:31:شركة برناسوس وكيل شركة نيكون اليابانية لاجهزة المساحة:31:
:31:ووفقك _اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه:31:_
_م باسم مرزوق_​


----------



## مؤمن عوض (5 مايو 2008)

انا عندي موازين وتوتال ماركه بنتكس والموازين ماركه بنتكس للبيع


----------



## a178r (5 مايو 2008)

بس ياريت تقول الأسعار


----------



## عماد عبد اللطيف (8 مايو 2008)

يوجد شركة القاهرة للاعمال الهندسية والفنية وكيل شركة توبكون اليابانية والشركة لها فروع ف القاهرة والاسكندرية واسيوط ( فرع الاسكندرية) تليفون *****************************************


----------



## الرسام الصغير (15 مايو 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## مساح مبتدئ (24 مايو 2008)

توجد اجهزه للبيع **************


----------



## عماد عبد اللطيف (22 يونيو 2008)

يوجد شركة القاهرة للاعمال الهندسية والفنية وكيل شركة توبكون اليابانية والشركة لها فروع ف القاهرة والاسكندرية واسيوط ( فرع الاسكندرية) *************


----------



## فراس الغلامي (19 يوليو 2008)

الافضل ان تشتري جهاز جديد فيه صيانه طويله


----------



## ashraf6272 (31 يوليو 2008)

*total station geodimeter 540A*

موجود جهاز للبيع Geodimeter 540a سويدى الصنع عدد 3 أجهزة بحالة ممتازة
وعدد 2 ميزان ديجتال DL-102 ماركة توبكون لم يستخدم
عدد 1 تتيوليت DT-05A توبكون


----------



## المهندس ابو محمد (20 أغسطس 2008)

ارجو المساعدة في بيان اسعار اجهزة التوتال ستيشن لأنني اريد شراء جهاز


----------



## لورنس الحج (20 أغسطس 2008)

والله غالية كثير


----------



## المهندس ابو محمد (20 أغسطس 2008)

يعني كم تقريبا؟؟ بحدود كم؟؟؟؟ لوسمحتم


----------



## عبدو99 (21 أغسطس 2008)

على حسب علمى يا اخ خالد جهاز( سوكيا 610 ) شاشة واحدة فى حدود 23 الف ريال سعودى يعنى فى السعودية اما ارخص جهاز لشركة لايكا فى حدود 25 الف ريال


----------



## أنور محمود (21 أغسطس 2008)

مرحبا اخي الكريم انا اشتريت جهاز غالاكسي وهو صيني الصنع الا انه يضاهي السوكيا والتوبكون واللايكا واسعارة اقل من ثلث اسعار هؤلاء الاجهزة كما يوجد منه ليزري وعادي.
وفيه جميع البرامج الموجودة في الاجهزة الاخرى ووكيله موجود عندنا في سوريا واذا اردتم اي استفسار فانا جاهز


----------



## اللورد جميل (21 أغسطس 2008)

الأخ أنور محمود 
انصح بعدم شراء الأجهزة الصينية بسبب الأخطاء التي من الممكن أن تتعرض لها 
اما بالنسبة لأسعار الأجهزة leica tc 405 33000 درهم اماراتي


----------



## ابو معاذ وسارة (21 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اما بنعمة ربك فحدث..الحمد لله رب العالمين!


----------



## اياد العبودي (21 أغسطس 2008)

ادخل على هذا الرابط لتعرف الاسعار وعن النوعيات وفقك الله
www.advpossys.com/shopping


----------



## خالد البابلي (22 أغسطس 2008)

ارجو المساعدة في بيان اسعار اجهزة التوتال ستيشن وهل يوجد شخص ممكن ان يجهزني بالاجهزة الصينية لغرض التجارة كوني مهندس مساحة وعندنا اقبال على شراء الاجهزة في العراق


----------



## محمد جبار الدراجي (1 سبتمبر 2008)

أنصحكم بعدم شراء الأجهزة الصينية والماليزية لان فيها خطاء جسيمة شكرا لكم


----------



## creator2 (2 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ خالد البابلي ...... بالامكان تجهيزك باجهزة لايكا و توبكون و باحدث الموديلات و كافة الانواع و كل ما تنتجه هتين الشركتين من اجهزة.
هاتف 

تنويه هام للعضو الكريم
يحظر وضع وسائل الاتصال بالمشاركات
مشرف القسم عمروعلى3​


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (4 سبتمبر 2008)

تنويه هام للعضو الكريم
يحظر وضع وسائل الاتصال بالمشاركات
مشرف القسم عمروعلى3​


----------



## المساح مسلم (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*جهاز توتال استيشن*

جهاز توتال استيشن جامد:20:


----------



## المهندس القرصان (5 سبتمبر 2008)

يمكنني تأمين جهاز Sokkia Sct6 Total Stationبمبلغ 4000 دولار


----------



## المهندس القرصان (5 سبتمبر 2008)

يمكن تأمين جهاز Leica Tcr805 Power Total Station


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (6 سبتمبر 2008)

عفوا ايه الطلوب
هل تريد ان تبعه؟؟


----------



## سعيد عطية حسين (8 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخى طاهر وحنى والله


----------



## رامى ابو هيف (8 سبتمبر 2008)

السلا م عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة


----------



## رامى ابو هيف (8 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (8 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## مصطفى الجمل (8 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## محمودعيدجاد (19 سبتمبر 2008)

اجهزة التوبكون هى اجهزه قويه وتتحمل درجات الحراره العاليه ولاكنها بطيئه بعض الشى ولاكن ان اردت شراء جهاز فمن احسن الاجهزه التى قمت بالعمل عليها هو جهاز لايكا 1103 فهو سريع جدا وبها مجموعة برامج قويه جدا تنجز فى الطبيعه


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (20 سبتمبر 2008)

بصراحة المسالة دائما فى خلاف بين التوبكون وولايكا لان كل منهما جهاز ممتاز وبه امكانيات وبرامج عملية كثيرة ولكن الفرق بينهما انك اذا اردت العمل فى مشروعات دقيقة وصغيرة فيمكنك الاعتماد على التوبكون اما اذا اردت العمل فى مشروعات كبيرة مثل الطرق او الصرف الصحى او العمل فى مناطق مفتوحة فعليك ب لايكا وهذا لا يعنى قصر فى اى منهما ولكن الفرق عامل زى السيارة البيجو 504 والبيجو 505 احدهما قوية وتتحمل اصعب الظروف وهى اللايكا والاخرى يجب رعايتها والحفاظ عليها ولكنها جميلة ايضا ودقيقة جدا


----------



## ماستر سيرفاى (20 سبتمبر 2008)

تنويه هام للعضو الكريم
يحظر وضع اعلانات تجارية بالمشاركات
مشرف القسم عمروعلى3​


----------



## ماستر سيرفاى (20 سبتمبر 2008)

ابعد عن الأجهزة الصينى عيوبها كتير ودقتها فى العمل المساحى قليله جدااااا 



تنويه هام للعضو الكريم
يحظر وضع اعلانات تجارية بالمشاركات
مشرف القسم عمروعلى3​


----------



## ماستر سيرفاى (20 سبتمبر 2008)

ابعد عن الأجهزة الصينى عيوبها كتير ودقتها فى العمل المساحى قليله جدااااا 
بالنسبة للأسعار 610k ماركة sokkia صناعة يابانية بيعمل 38000جنية مصرى 


تنويه هام للعضو الكريم
يحظر وضع اعلانات تجارية بالمشاركات
مشرف القسم عمروعلى3​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (20 سبتمبر 2008)

اخوانى للمزيد عن كيفيه اختيار محطة للشراء رجاء تحميل هذا الملف
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t102488.html


----------



## قاسم عبد (20 سبتمبر 2008)

جهاز المحطه الشامله الياباني topcon235جيد والسعر5400$
جهاز المحطه الشامله صينيboifنفس الموديل والسعر3000$
انا تجاوزت الفا رق واشتريت الصيني لاني ابرمجه كل يوم عمل فيعطيني الدقه المطلوبه ...حتى الياباني ان لم تقوم بتصحيحه من الاخطاء يكون اردء من الصيني.....تحياتي


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (21 سبتمبر 2008)

فراس الغلامي قال:


> الافضل ان تشتري جهاز جديد فيه صيانه طويله



_*أوافقك الرأي*_


----------



## بلالايكا (27 فبراير 2009)

اريد أسعار توتال ستيشن leica tc 1100 او سوكيا k610


----------



## مهندس ديدو (28 فبراير 2009)

انا المهندس عبدالرحمن من القاهره اعمل بشركه القاهره للاعمال الهندسيه لدينا احدث اجهزه التوتال ستيشن توبكون باسعار تبداء من 35 الف جنيه وعلى فكره اهم شىء قبل الشراء تتاكد من الدعم الفنى بعد الشراء واسال عن دعم توبكون قبل ما تيجى وانا دائما فى الخدمه 0106525803


----------



## مهندس ديدو (28 فبراير 2009)

ياريت تشرفنى وتتصل بيا على 0106525803 او الاميل eng_abdo_1982 على ******ووو


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (28 فبراير 2009)

*بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## م جمال رجب (23 مايو 2009)

_*ارجو الرد علي في موضوع اسعار اجهزة توتال ستيشن*_leica


----------



## رامى ابوهيف (15 نوفمبر 2009)

شكر ا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## رامى ابوهيف (15 نوفمبر 2009)

انا اخصائى مساحة يا جماعة واسمى رامى ابو هيف بعمل بشركة المقاولون العرب لو فى اى حد عايز يسال فى اى حاجة تخص مجال المساحة انا موجود او اتصل عليا برقم 0183858563 ويارت اتشرف بمعرفتكم لان كل من يعمل فى مجال المساحة فهوا انسان قيم من النوع الرفيع وشكرا لموقع ملتقى المهندسين العرب الذى يحتضن كل من هوا يحب مجال المساحة والهندسة المدنية


----------



## demh (15 نوفمبر 2009)

با لامانة لايكا وبس


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

احسن الاجهزة المساحية توبكون لدقة الجهاز


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

اخ رامى اريد التواصل معك عن طريق الموقع


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## بكايوكا (21 نوفمبر 2009)

معايا جهاز لايكا وعاوز ابيعة كنت جايبة من السعودية


----------



## بكايوكا (26 نوفمبر 2009)

معاى جهاز ريكا اصلى جاى من السعودية وعاوز ابيعة


----------



## mostafa afify (26 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة 
اخى فى الله انصحك بشراء توبكون و الاسعار تبدا من 34 الف جنية بس جهاز كويس و بتاع شغل و بيستحمل كل الظروف


----------



## بكايوكا (28 نوفمبر 2009)

لدى جهاز ميزان قامة ماركة لايكا اصلى والسعر مناسب للاستعلام [email protected] او 0123531438


----------



## م جمال رجب (2 ديسمبر 2009)

سعر اجهزة توبكون ولايكا وسوكيا والمفاضلة بينهم


----------



## م جمال رجب (2 ديسمبر 2009)

اسعار التوتال ستيشن لايكا tc 1100


----------



## يوسف وانا المصرى (3 ديسمبر 2009)

عاجل وهام بالله عليكوا عايز شرح كتابىللسوفت (توقيع ورفع) جهاز ترمبل ونيكون وليكا


----------



## سامي حسن العبسي (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*عندي اجهزة*

سلام اللة عليكم عندي 4 اجهزة مساحة نوع laica لمزيد من التفصيل راسلنا علي البريد الالكتروني


----------



## م جمال رجب (13 ديسمبر 2009)

اريد توتال ستيشن يكون التسامت ليزر يفضل نوع leica أو tobcon أو sokia


----------



## hany_meselhey (15 ديسمبر 2009)

نصيحة انت تشوف جهاز مستعمل الى ان يزيد عملك ويزيد الطلب عليك وبعدين تفكر فى واحد جديد وعلى العموم كل الاجهزة دلوقتى 2009 بقت شبه بعضها واى جهاز هتشتريه مجرد وقت وهتبقى استاذ عليه.


----------



## refaatelsemsar (18 ديسمبر 2009)

باسم مرزوق قال:


> :31:شركة برناسوس وكيل شركة نيكون اليابانية لاجهزة المساحة:31:
> :31:ووفقك _اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه:31:_
> _م باسم مرزوق_​


ارجو موافاتنا بمواصفات واسعار اجهزة total station ماركة توبكون وLeica


----------



## refaatelsemsar (18 ديسمبر 2009)

refaatelsemsar قال:


> ارجو موافاتنا بمواصفات واسعار اجهزة total station ماركة توبكون وLeica


[email protected]


----------



## refaatelsemsar (18 ديسمبر 2009)

hany_meselhey قال:


> نصيحة انت تشوف جهاز مستعمل الى ان يزيد عملك ويزيد الطلب عليك وبعدين تفكر فى واحد جديد وعلى العموم كل الاجهزة دلوقتى 2009 بقت شبه بعضها واى جهاز هتشتريه مجرد وقت وهتبقى استاذ عليه.


اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة refaatelsemsar 

 
_ارجو موافاتنا بمواصفات واسعار اجهزة total station ماركة توبكون وLeica_


----------



## refaatelsemsar (18 ديسمبر 2009)

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة refaatelsemsar 

 
_ارجو موافاتنا بمواصفات واسعار اجهزة total station ماركة توبكون وLeica_

[email protected]


----------



## refaatelsemsar (18 ديسمبر 2009)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة refaatelsemsar 

 
_ارجو موافاتنا بمواصفات واسعار اجهزة total station ماركة توبكون وLeica_
[email protected]


----------



## refaatelsemsar (18 ديسمبر 2009)

م جمال رجب قال:


> اريد توتال ستيشن يكون التسامت ليزر يفضل نوع leica أو tobcon أو sokia


المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة refaatelsemsar 

 
_ارجو موافاتنا بمواصفات واسعار اجهزة total station ماركة توبكون وLeica_
[email protected]


----------



## refaatelsemsar (18 ديسمبر 2009)

م جمال رجب قال:


> سعر اجهزة توبكون ولايكا وسوكيا والمفاضلة بينهم


المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة refaatelsemsar 

 
_ارجو موافاتنا بمواصفات واسعار اجهزة total station ماركة توبكون وLeica_
[email protected]


----------



## hanyfoda (5 يناير 2010)

اريد شراء توب كون مستعمل 720جي تي اس 
تلفوني 0145853671


----------



## محسن نصير (6 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم انا رأي وحسب ما جربت ان توبكن جهاز ممتاز


----------



## ehab soliman (9 فبراير 2010)

a178r قال:


> الى الأخوة الأعزاء أعضاء المنتدى
> اريد شراء جهاز ميزان قامة أو تيودليت جديد او مستعمل شرط السعر المناسب
> او اذا كان احد يعرف اماكن لبيع الأجهزة المساحية له جزيل الشكر


يوجد عندى احهزة مساحة مستعملة بحالة جيدة جدا لاستعلام م ايهاب ابو الروس 0181720687


----------



## ehab soliman (9 فبراير 2010)

hanyfoda قال:


> اريد شراء توب كون مستعمل 720جي تي اس
> تلفوني 0145853671


فى المشمش لما يطلع تلاقية


----------



## باسم المسعودي (12 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
ممكن اعرف سعر منظومة gps لايكة 1230


----------



## hanyfoda (28 فبراير 2010)

*اريد شراء توب كون مستعمل 720جي تي اس 
تلفوني 0145853671*​


----------



## ابـ راكان ـو (3 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم

هل بالفعل يوجد بمصر سوق خاص بالمهندسين الذين يريدون شراء الاجهزه المستعمله

ارجو افادتنا من الاخوه المصريين وهل يوجد في اي دوله عربيه اخرى اسواق خاصه لبيع الادوات الهندسيه المستعمله؟



وشكرا


----------



## محمد على حسان (3 مارس 2010)

لو حد عنده سوكيا بور سيت 3030 مستعمل


----------



## ابـ راكان ـو (6 مارس 2010)

محمد علي السلام عليكم اخي الكريم ممكن اعرف كل شي عن جهازك وسبب بيعه والسعر لاني جاد


----------



## البشمهندس حودة (6 مارس 2010)

_انا انصحك بجهاز توتال استيشن لايكا tps 1200_
_جهز رهيب جدا وامكانياته فعلا خطيرة_


----------



## هيثم هيثم هيثم (24 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
برجاء تعرفني اين مكانك 
لاتواصل معك
او التليفون ان وجد
مع تحياتي 
:20:


----------



## الرجاء الصالح (10 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي


----------



## جرناس عمر (26 سبتمبر 2010)

لدي جهاز توتل استيشن لايكا 02للبيع استعمال اربعة شهور للاستعلام الرياض 0598817108
المطلوب :20000ريال


----------



## M.ROMIH (27 سبتمبر 2010)

اخى الفاضل انصحك باستخدام اجهزة توبكون ولو عايز اجهزه صينى موجوده وللاستعلام عن الاسعار رجاء الاتصال ب 0100513875
وستلقى كل الترحيب وافضل الاسعار


----------



## جرناس عمر (9 أكتوبر 2010)

لدي جهاز توتل استيشن لايكا ts 02 اسخدام خمس شهور المطلوب 20000 ريال 
للتواصل :0598817108 الرياض


----------



## علي الدبس (10 أكتوبر 2010)

فش بعد ال لايكا جهاز...................................وروح وحترجع يا عمو


----------



## خالد ابو مصطفى (16 أكتوبر 2010)

اشترى جهاز احسن جهاز فى العالم صناعة سوسرى ووكيله فى القاهرة ومتفكرش فى غيره
جهاز 
*Total Station Leica 1230*​


----------



## م جمال رجب (28 أكتوبر 2010)

اريد شراء سوكيا 610 ماسعره بمصر


----------



## م جمال رجب (28 أكتوبر 2010)

ما الافضل سوكيا 610 ام اللايكا1100


----------



## ابراهيم زكى (31 مارس 2011)

رجاء الاتصال على رقم0143485088 لمن يريد بيع جهاز توتال وشكرا لكم رجاء باسرع وقت


----------



## stefen (21 أبريل 2011)

ابو هيما قال:


> ابحث عن جهاز توتل ستيشن للبيع:33: للاخوه من يستطيع المساعده يتصل بى XXXXXXX
> 
> الرجاء عدم وضع وسائل الأتصال في المشاركات
> المشرف العام


 
اخي العزيز انا لدي جهاز توتال استيشن سوكيا ياباني موديل 530 لو تريد شرائه يرجي الاتصال بي علي[email protected]


----------



## يحيي الهواري (22 أبريل 2011)

انا لدي جهاز سوكيا 610k وسوكيا650 وتوبكون gts 702 , 300 ولايكا 311 من وجهه نظري شراء الجهاز يعتمد علي طبيعة العمل والدقة المطلوبة اجهزة السوكيا عموما تترواح مابين 34 الي 50 الف جنية الدقة في سوكيا ليست بدقيقة تصل احيانا الي 5 ثانية التوبكون جهاز منافس رائع قوي وسعره تترواح مابين 40 الي 70 الف جنية لا يهبط جهاز قوس ثقيل بسيط وسهل اما لايكا فهو بمثيل ال مرسيدس وbmw تترواح مابين 50 الي 95 الف جنية في عالم السيارات باختصار تستطيع ان تقول ان السوكيا يشبه السيارات الكوري التوبكون الياباني ام لايكا الالماني منها


----------



## السامري# (21 مايو 2011)

بالنسبة للاسعار لايكا هي :ts02 25.000 /ts06 35.000/ts09 45.000/1203 55.000 طبعا السعر بالريال السعودي


----------



## السامري# (21 مايو 2011)

لدي اجهزة سوكيا تودليت الكتروني بحالة متازة dt610s عدد2 dt510s عدد 1 بسعر مغري للتواصل الرياض 0598817108


----------



## عبدالله العبدان (28 أغسطس 2011)

_السلام عليــكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... يوجد لدينا جهاز توتل ستيشن set4 130r للبيع لاعلى سعر وشكراٌ _


----------



## عبدالله العبدان (28 أغسطس 2011)

للاستفسار 0501333810 عبدالله


----------



## fondi (21 سبتمبر 2011)

يوجد لدي جهاز توتال استيشن 1205+ بحالة ممتازة للبيع 0173707615


----------



## سعيد صلاح محمد (23 نوفمبر 2011)

وانا امتلك جهاز لايكا 407 للبيع 
01112839815


----------



## da.hacker (23 نوفمبر 2011)

اسعارها غالية


----------



## محمدكامل (24 نوفمبر 2011)

قاسم عبد قال:


> جهاز المحطه الشامله الياباني topcon235جيد والسعر5400$
> جهاز المحطه الشامله صينيboifنفس الموديل والسعر3000$
> انا تجاوزت الفا رق واشتريت الصيني لاني ابرمجه كل يوم عمل فيعطيني الدقه المطلوبه ...حتى الياباني ان لم تقوم بتصحيحه من الاخطاء يكون اردء من الصيني.....تحياتي


 
باشمهندس : قاسم محطة الرصد نيكون موديل nikon dtm-322 سعرة فى حدود 33000.00 ثلاثة وثلاثون الف جنيها بالمشتملات 
تحياتى 
م : محمد كامل 
01000057622
01005000927


----------



## مصطفى صديق سيد أحم (8 أبريل 2012)

*أفيدوني أفادكم الله أمامي جهاز لايكا tc1100 بدون حامل أو عاكس وأريد أن أعرف كم يساوي وهو بحالة جيدة جدا يكاد يكون جديد*


----------

